# Gomorra 4: dal 29 marzo 2019. Sky. Opinioni e commenti.



## admin (27 Marzo 2019)

Al via la quarta stagione di Gomorra. Si ripartirà dalla morte di Ciro Di Marzio l'immortale, da Genny Savastano e da Sangue Blu e dalla probabile guerra tra i due.

Quarta stagione al via dal 29 marzo 2019 su Sky Atlantic.

Seguiranno i commenti alla quarta stagione.


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Marzo 2019)

Non vedo l'ora,l'aspetto da tanto!


----------



## Black (27 Marzo 2019)

dopo la ridicola terza serie ha perso completamente di interesse per me. Non penso che la guarderò.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Marzo 2019)

Manca totalmente l'hype delle prime stagioni, vista anche l'assenza di Ciro Di Marzio, ma mi auguro che sia uscito almeno un prodotto godibile pure senza di lui. Speriamo...


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Marzo 2019)

Finora fantastici, ogni serie a livello di storia ha il suo senso, un rinnovamento, un andare avanti. Sarebbe stato facile crogiolarsi sulla prima e mandare avanti la stessa solfa per varie stagioni; con abili meccanismi infatti è possibile essere ripetitivi. La gente non si accorgerebbe di stare guardando più volte la stessa cosa. O se ne accorge ma gli sta bene.


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Al via la quarta stagione di Gomorra. Si ripartirà dalla morte di Ciro Di Marzio l'immortale, da Genny Savastano e da Sangue Blu e dalla probabile guerra tra i due.
> 
> Quarta stagione al via dal 29 marzo 2019 su Sky Atlantic.
> 
> Seguiranno i commenti alla quarta stagione.



Partita subito forte


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2019)

Le mani dentro la scatole di chi sono? Dell'assistente del tizio?


----------



## sunburn (29 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le mani dentro la scatole di chi sono? Dell'assistente del tizio?



Di quello che ha pestato il tizio che non voleva vendere il terreno.

Non sono medico, ma penso sia più corretto dire "di chi erano"...


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Di quello che ha pestato il tizio che non voleva vendere il terreno.
> 
> Non sono medico, ma penso sia più corretto dire "di chi erano"...



Ahahhahahah vero


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

up


----------



## Miro (30 Marzo 2019)

Se già queste prime due puntate girano a questi livelli, non vedo l'ora di vedere il resto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2019)

Questo Savastano che si sforza di intraprendere la via della legalità, ma non riesce ad abbandonare il delirio di onnipotenza donato dal potere è una strada narrativa super intrigante.
Curioso di capire come rientreranno in gioco le altre bande nello schema generale. Mi aspetto un qualche episodio alla Tarantino o scena alla Red Dead Redemption in cui entreranno nella residenza dello zio e faranno una strage dei familiari, vecchi e giovani.

Comunque di Ciro non è stato fatto vedere il corpo. Pensavo lo estraessero, invece vanno sul posto e fanno solo il segno di croce.
Se ho imparato qualcosa in decenni di serie TV, finchè non fanno vedere il cadavere...


----------



## fabri47 (30 Marzo 2019)

Finito di vedere ora, molto molto diversa dalle prime stagioni, narrazione lentissima (a tratti sembra essere diventato un thriller) ma la trovo una scelta coraggiosa che ho apprezzato. Poi finale da urlo  . 

Ottimo come inizio, considerando che si tratta della quarta stagione e con il solo Genny come vero ed unico personaggio di peso rimasto, direi che le mie aspettative (basse devo dire la verità) sono state ripagate se non addirittura superate.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque di Ciro non è stato fatto vedere il corpo. Pensavo lo estraessero, invece vanno sul posto e fanno solo il segno di croce.
> Se ho imparato qualcosa in decenni di serie TV, finchè non fanno vedere il cadavere...


In ogni caso, ci sarà il prequel di Gomorra chiamato "L'immortale" e con protagonista Ciro Di Marzio sempre interpretato da Marco D'Amore.


----------



## sunburn (30 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo Savastano che si sforza di intraprendere la via della legalità, ma non riesce ad abbandonare il delirio di onnipotenza donato dal potere è una strada narrativa super intrigante.
> Curioso di capire come rientreranno in gioco le altre bande nello schema generale. Mi aspetto un qualche episodio alla Tarantino o scena alla Red Dead Redemption in cui entreranno nella residenza dello zio e faranno una strage dei familiari, vecchi e giovani.
> 
> Comunque di Ciro non è stato fatto vedere il corpo. Pensavo lo estraessero, invece vanno sul posto e fanno solo il segno di croce.
> Se ho imparato qualcosa in decenni di serie TV, finchè non fanno vedere il cadavere...


Secondo me, la morte di Ciro era il giusto e unico possibile epilogo dell'evoluzione del personaggio. Ha ucciso la moglie, Imma e Pietro, gli hanno ucciso la figlia ed è rimasto solo con i suoi demoni senza più nulla da chiedere alla vita. Scelta che dispiace per il personaggio, ma che a livello narrativo era quasi necessaria. Mi stupirei molto(in negativo) se riapparisse come un personaggio di soap opera qualunque.
Spero, invece, in qualche sua comparsa in qualche sogno/delirio di Gennaro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Marzo 2019)

Prime 2 puntate stagione 4: bellissime


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Secondo me, la morte di Ciro era il giusto e unico possibile epilogo dell'evoluzione del personaggio. Ha ucciso la moglie, Imma e Pietro, gli hanno ucciso la figlia ed è rimasto solo con i suoi demoni senza più nulla da chiedere alla vita. Scelta che dispiace per il personaggio, ma che a livello narrativo era quasi necessaria. Mi stupirei molto(in negativo) se riapparisse come un personaggio di soap opera qualunque.
> Spero, invece, in qualche sua comparsa in qualche sogno/delirio di Gennaro.



D'accordissimo all'ennesima potenza su tutto  Poi io sono scuola Game of Thrones, le morti dei personaggi principali le trovo sempre coraggiose e fondamentali in certi punti del percorso narrativo.
La morte di un personaggione come Ciro è stato l'evento che più mi ha avvicinato alla serie.

Poi la serie bella e di spessore dimostra di essere tale quando riesce comunque ad andare avanti, e mantenersi interessante, senza personaggi cardine. La quarta stagione per ora sembra riuscirci.


----------



## Butcher (30 Marzo 2019)

Sempre giù il cappello per Gomorra.


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Marzo 2019)

Soddisfatto. Premetto che non ho competenze specifiche sul caso, ma pronti via ho visto subito delle stranezze rispetto alla qualità di Gomorra come l ho imparata a conoscere: errori al comparto tecnico. In fase di montaggio infatti hanno sbagliato più volte ad unire gli stacchi! Ne ho contate 3 senza neanche osservare con attenzione. Addirittura durante un dialogo Patrizia ha la bocca aperta > stacco > istantaneamente chiusa! Ho detto "ma che ca..??!"
Ed anche quando non ci sono sviste così nette, il montaggio risulta più scolastico. Normalmente nessuno dovrebbe accorgersi dello stacco tra le scene; quando succede, non è stato fatto un lavoro eccellente. Non vorrei che l inserimento di Marco D Amore (attore fantastico) alla regia non sia causa di ciò.
Mi sono accorto troppe volte anche del fatto che stessero recitando, anche questa una novità per me. 

Detto questo, la nuova serie funziona. E sono sicuro andrà tutto bene fino alla fine. Perché? Perché è scritta bene. L impostazione è troppo buona. È un po' come il trono di spade: puoi anche farla fuori dal vaso con certi twist, ma nel complesso risulta bella e la guardi comunque.

Finalmente torno a guardare una serie tv


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo all'ennesima potenza su tutto  Poi io sono scuola Game of Thrones, le morti dei personaggi principali le trovo sempre coraggiose e fondamentali in certi punti del percorso narrativo.
> La morte di un personaggione come Ciro è stato l'evento che più mi ha avvicinato alla serie.
> 
> Poi la serie bella e di spessore dimostra di essere tale quando riesce comunque ad andare avanti, e mantenersi interessante, senza personaggi cardine. La quarta stagione per ora sembra riuscirci.


Infatti. Qualunque dubbio viene spazzato via dalla seconda puntata di questa quarta stagione, che è drammaticamente bella. Il puzzle sociale viene affrontato in pieno, mostrando tutta la spietatezza dei maledetti bivi e della coperta corta. Gomorra non ha bisogno di Ciro Di Marzio né di qualunque altro personaggio. La serie deve puntare ad elevare la "semplice" trama (succede A, tizio fa B, muore C) a carattere universale


----------



## admin (5 Aprile 2019)

Stasera le nuove puntate


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2019)

Patrizia scatenata. 

Terza e quarta puntata senza troppi sussulti. Che arriveranno nelle prossime.


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Aprile 2019)

Stupendo ragazzi.
Quarta puntata fantastica, un'epopea lunga una sola puntata simile a quella che ha visto coinvolto il contabile costretto al suicidio da Imma. E ancora mancano tutti gli intrecci tra i protagonisti, abbondantemente avviati nella quinta puntata.
Applausi agli sceneggiatori finora


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Si, molto molto bene fino ad ora,


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2019)

Appena finito di vedere la 9 e la 10. Fantastiche.

Vediamo come va a finire


----------



## Igniorante (26 Aprile 2019)

Le stupide serie TV ammerigane, salvo qualche eccezione, possono tirarsi giù il cappello di fronte a produzioni di questo livello.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2019)

4x10


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Chi pensate abbia fatto la chiamata a papà Levante? Gli squilla il cellulare ed esce dalla stanza proprio prima dell'agguato. Secondo me Michelangelo sta veramente fregando Patrizia.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Aprile 2019)

Raga mettete tutto ciò che avviene nella serie sotto spoiler, perchè c'è chi come me ancora non ha visto gli ultimi episodi. Grazie  .


----------



## sunburn (27 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> 4x10
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Fabri non leggere


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Due persone sapevano delle intenzioni di Patrizia: Michelangelo e Genny. Il primo sarebbe scontato, quindi secondo me Genny che vuole far fuori Patrizia per riprendersi Secondigliano.
Ma potrebbe anche essere che Patrizia abbia mentito a Genny e in realtà sia d'accordo col marito.


----------



## Raryof (27 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Fabri non leggere
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...






Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Lo scopriremo nelle ultime due puntate, di sicuro a Genny non ha fatto piacere l'insicurezza di Patrizia che ogni volta ha combinato qualche casino (tra cui il sequestro comandato dai Levante) e ogni volta è tornata da lui per informarlo o per chiedere aiuto. 
Comunque l'ipotesi più veritiera è che Patrizia fosse d'accordo con Genny per far fuori i Levante ma visto l'interesse suo verso il marito è andata ad avvertire Michelangelo ben prima (cosa peraltro senza senso) e che quindi Michelangelo avesse avvertito il padre dell'arrivo dei sicari.
Non appena Genny verrà a conoscenza di questo (e lui sa che Patrizia è stupidamente legata al figlio di chi ha voluto farla fuori da subito) anche Patrizia diventerà un problema, io mi aspetto una rivincita di sangue blu che rimane la parte "buona" della faccenda, quello fregato e il ritorno di Genny tornato per mettere ordine... questa versione buona di Genny in realtà finirà per essere ancora più spietata, lo ha capito pure la bella figona che ha preso il posto di Resta che ha quasi il terrore a dire una parolina fuori posto quando è con Gennaro e in un certo senso ha tradito l'uomo che li ha fatti conoscere; tizia che peraltro non pensava di dover lavorare in queste condizione così "ambigue".


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2019)

Raga ve lo dico da “ uomo di settore”, la fotografia, lo story Board e la regia di questa serie solo TOP MONDO. 
Il 99% delle serie americane non sono e non saranno mai a questo livello. 

Guardate la fotografia, GOT e anni luce dietro. 
Qui ancora una volta gli italiani fanno scuola


----------



## fra29 (27 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Raga ve lo dico da “ uomo di settore”, la fotografia, lo story Board e la regia di questa serie solo TOP MONDO.
> Il 99% delle serie americane non sono e non saranno mai a questo livello.
> 
> Guardate la fotografia, GOT e anni luce dietro.
> Qui ancora una volta gli italiani fanno scuola



Quale aspetto della fotografia ti colpisce maggiormente?


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Quale aspetto della fotografia ti colpisce maggiormente?



La continua ricerca del punto luce nella ripresa.
Nella quarta stagione cercano tantissimo la luce “strana” che gli da quel taglio quasi teatrale. 
Per non parlare del Color Grading e della saturazione colore nel montaggio, roba che gli ammerigani celosucano


----------



## Igniorante (27 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Raga ve lo dico da “ uomo di settore”, la fotografia, lo story Board e la regia di questa serie solo TOP MONDO.
> Il 99% delle serie americane non sono e non saranno mai a questo livello.
> 
> Guardate la fotografia, GOT e anni luce dietro.
> Qui ancora una volta gli italiani fanno scuola



La cosa più positiva è come ogni inquadratura, ogni dettaglio di ogni scorcio, così come le espressioni degli attori (grandissimo cast e grandissimi personaggi, infatti) abbia un alone cupo che rappresenta alla perfezione la negatività di quel mondo.
Questo al di là dei filtri cianotici e degli ambienti squallidi e degradati che la produzione ha utilizzato.
La cosa forse più suggestiva del lato tecnico della serie, però, sono forse le musiche.
Azzeccate, oltre che belle, è sicuramente un complimento riduttivo. Ogni singolo aspetto si lega ad un altro, creando così un quadro d'insieme assolutamente eccezionale.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Aprile 2019)

Mezzo capolavoro. Lo scenario proposto è apocalittico, una gigantesca, folle, partita a scacchi. Il tema della fiducia mai come adesso è al centro dell intera serie. Gomorra crea una tensione continua, impressa nella stessa stupenda fotografia, senza sparare un solo colpo. Supera il concetto di bisogno di scene d'azione. È questa la vera caccia al trono di spade. 

Incredibile il personaggio di Genny. Rivedendo a salti puntate delle prime 3 stagioni tutto fila. Un personaggio immediatamente interpretato in un certo modo e con una personalità che si è evoluta. Tutto fila ragazzi, miracolo!

Si riesce a parlare dei personaggi, delle loro scelte per ore. 

L unico aspetto che mi stupirà sempre è il solito: che follia è? Ma chi glielo fa fare? Perché non si tirano fuori?
Sembra perfino irrealistico...se non fosse che succede nel mondo vero. È come se vivessero in una bolla da cui non poter uscire. Forse non percepiscono davvero le pareti della bolla. 
"Secondigliano è un mondo a parte, come una città dentro una città più grande".

Fantastico l interprete di Sangue Blu. 

Impressiona come la carneficina vada avanti senza freni. Tutti i personaggi muoiono. Mi riesce difficile immaginare la conclusione di Gomorra. Spero risalti questo fatto, voglio dire: private a guardare una puntata della 1a stagione, sono morti tutti!

Serie eccellente, un prodotto di qualità.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Aprile 2019)

Bellissima puntata!!!



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma secondo voi Patrizia da che parte sta? Vuole veramente ammazzare Sangue Blu nonostante tutto e fare pace con il marito? O vuole fare fuori il marito? O tutti quanti? Per quanto riguarda la chiamata a Gerlando, a farla sono stati gli uomini assaliti nella casa di Sangue Blu. Genny sono sicuro che, comunque agirà, non andrà dalla parte di Sangue Blu, visto che gli ha ucciso Ciro Di Marzio ed un altra cosa che lo dimostra è lo sputo alla foto di Valerio all'inizio del primo episodio di ieri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Bellissima puntata!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Penso anch'io che il filone narrativo dell'uccisione di Ciro avrà un climax. A inizio stagione Gennaro disse ad Enzo "Quella cosa io non la dimenticherò". Nel finale di stagione si chiuderà il cerchio, qualunque cospirazione o tradimento ci sia dietro, Enzo ha i giorni contati.


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Penso anch'io che il filone narrativo dell'uccisione di Ciro avrà un climax. A inizio stagione Gennaro disse ad Enzo "Quella cosa io non la dimenticherò". Nel finale di stagione si chiuderà il cerchio, qualunque cospirazione o tradimento ci sia dietro, Enzo ha i giorni contati.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Vero anche questo.
Gennaro è andato a sputare sulla tomba di Valerio.
Enzo è tenuto a galla da Patrizia che però è legata al figlio appartenente ad una famiglia che la vuole fare fuori, nota importante, Enzo è quello che gli ha fatto capire il piano dei Levante quando gli ha portato il tizio dei Confederati appena torturato che poi ha ucciso. Lei non ha nessun motivo per uccidere Enzo ma deve decidere con chi stare.
Patrizia ha dimostrato di non avere polso e Gennaro è tornato per mettere ordine, l'approccio con i Levante c'è stato al matrimonio di lei.
Ora bisogna vedere da che parte starà Gennaro, si capisce davvero poco devo dire, il finale è apertissimo a tutto, di certo c'è che Gennaro non vorrà lasciare Secondigliano nelle mani dei Levante così come non potrà lasciare che Patrizia continui a fare la "capa" con il "nemico" in casa.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2019)

Ragazzi, non leggo sopra non voglio spoiler.

Ho visto le prima due stagioni di Gomorra e mi erano piaciute, poi la terza...meh

La quarta merita o posso lasciar perdere?

Ormai sono piuttosto pretenzioso sulle serie tv 

Grazie cari


----------



## fabri47 (28 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, non leggo sopra non voglio spoiler.
> 
> Ho visto le prima due stagioni di Gomorra e mi erano piaciute, poi la terza...meh
> 
> ...


Ti dirò, forse qualcuno mi accuserà di esagerare leggendo questo mio post, ma sarà per le basse aspettative che avevo ma questa quarta stagione, al momento, in attesa del finale, la sto preferendo nettamente alle ultime due. Zero tempi morti, che erano invece presenti nelle precedenti stagioni in particolare la terza e tutte le dinamiche ti tengono incollato davanti alla tv. Certo, la prima serie resterà imbattibile per varie cose, ma il mio consiglio è di provare a guardarla. A me sta piacendo molto.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ti dirò, forse qualcuno mi accuserà di esagerare leggendo questo mio post, ma sarà per le basse aspettative che avevo ma questa quarta stagione, al momento, in attesa del finale, la sto preferendo nettamente alle ultime due. Zero tempi morti, che erano invece presenti nelle precedenti stagioni in particolare la terza e tutte le dinamiche ti tengono incollato davanti alla tv. Certo, la prima serie resterà imbattibile per varie cose, ma il mio consiglio è di provare a guardarla. A me sta piacendo molto.


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2019)

Grande finale di stagione. Come sempre. Forse un pò più prevedibile rispetto ai precedenti, ma sempre grande.

Genny tornato più cattivo che mai.


----------



## sunburn (4 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grande finale di stagione. Come sempre. Forse un pò più prevedibile rispetto ai precedenti, ma sempre grande.
> 
> Genny tornato più cattivo che mai.


Un po' prevedibile perché viene riproposto il tema dell'indebolimento della forza d'animo del personaggio che lo porta alla distruzione, come già successo, ad esempio, con Salvatore Conte. C'è da dire che la penultima scena, anche se prevedibile, mi è piaciuta molto per come è stata resa. Simbolicamente molto bella e resa bene anche l'ultima scena.
Complessivamente, stagione nettamente superiore alla terza, forse a livello della seconda. La prima, per me, resta irraggiungibile.


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Maggio 2019)

Il tema vero della stagione si svela solamente con l ultima puntata. Pensavo fosse l assoluta mancanza di fiducia, ma la verità è un'altra: Genny non riesce a cambiare il suo destino, scritto e segnato:
- ha provato con l aeroporto
- ha provato a rimuovere la cicatrice
- ha provato ad allontanarsi da quel mondo (lasciando in vita gli altri) 
- ha provato pure ad inserire il figlio in società

Sostanzialmente i punti di svolta della stagione si possono riassumere in 3:
1) Genny si tira fuori dal mondo camorristico ("non mi vedrete più" )
2) i malumori dei Levante portano al sequestro, e il conseguente crollo dell equilibrio tra i clan
3) ritorno di Genny, sostanzialmente intenzionato ad eliminare tutti (Levante, Sangue Blu, Patrizia, il magistrato), lasciando in gioco (per adesso) O Diplomato e il nuovo arrivato O Maestrale. 

Il passaggio psicologico di Genny l ho trovato un po' frettoloso: era la puntata 8 quando lascia il comando a Patrizia. Nel giro di 4 puntate ci ripensa del tutto ed elabora un gigantesco piano. 
Per quello che ricordo non si è capito fino in fondo PERCHÉ LUI HA BISOGNO DI CONTINUARE A FARE IL CAMORRISTA. Il vero lui dovrebbe essere quello che parla nella stagione 1 prima che Ciro lo costringa al rito di iniziazione contro Felice, ovvero "mi piacerebbe trovare una ragazza, farmi una famiglia". 


PS Terricanti gli interrogatori di Genny: l ultima scena con Patrizia è identica a quella con Alberto. Per Genny il sospetto tradimento corrisponde al tradimento compiuto, dà un'ultima possibilità di parlare e di difendersi, ma finora nessuno l ha scampata. 

PS2 Prevedibile ma comunque ben realizzata la vicenda della famiglia nascente Patrizia, Michelangelo e figlia, con lui che aveva capito la necessità di andare via (Lugano).


----------



## fabri47 (4 Maggio 2019)

Che finale, che finale!!! 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Alla fine la quarta stagione si è conclusa come è finita la terza se ci pensate. Se nella precedente Sangue Blu aveva ucciso la cosa a cui Genny teneva di più, Ciro Di Marzio, ora è stata uccisa la cosa a cui Enzo teneva di più, ossia la sua ragazza. Savastano Junior mai così spietato, tolta Patrizia ed i Levante ora la battaglia sarà tra lui, il magistrato e Sangue Blu ed attenzione ai Capaccio che potrebbero essere il terzo incomodo.


----------



## Raryof (4 Maggio 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Il tema vero della stagione si svela solamente con l ultima puntata. Pensavo fosse l assoluta mancanza di fiducia, ma la verità è un'altra: Genny non riesce a cambiare il suo destino, scritto e segnato:
> - ha provato con l aeroporto
> - ha provato a rimuovere la cicatrice
> - ha provato ad allontanarsi da quel mondo (lasciando in vita gli altri)
> ...



Completamente d'accordo.
Alla fine Gennaro ha scelto quella vita e quella vita è ritornata più prepotente di prima.
I presupposti comunque c'erano tutti, dal momento che ha capito di non poter ritornare ad essere un uomo d'affari normale (lascia l'aeroporto all'amica di fiducia) e dal momento che gli intrecci tra i Levante, Patrizia e chi per loro stavano portando alla luce la sua figura di boss ha deciso di mettere la famiglia in secondo piano e di sistemare le cose.
Genny sa perfettamente che il magistrato ha chiesto di lui a Patrizia, questa cosa oltre ai danni commessi da Patrizia per via dell'amore, della debolezza che ha avuto, le sono stati fatali, dal momento che Patrizia appare debole e non all'altezza diventa un problema, ovviamente tutto questo è stato scatenato dai problemi avuti con la famiglia Levante e dall'amore per il figlio di un nemico, in realtà un controsenso sin dall'inizio.
Vero anche che Michelangelo aveva annusato il problema e Genny lo ha comunque usato per arrivare a Patrizia, è sempre lui che muove i fili ma ancora non è uscito il suo nome, ora che qualcuno sta cominciando ad indagare su di lui è un grosso problema e questo cicca clamorosamente col fatto di essere voluto tornare a prendersi un potere "pulito" e magari con buone intenzioni (si era capito quanto ci tenesse a quel progetto e aveva fatto di tutto per tenerlo il più pulito possibile non riuscendoci, tra l'altro). Uno sbocco nella trama per la questione aeroporto è proprio il confronto che potrebbe esserci tra la moglie di Genny e la Palumbo, l'ho capito da quell'occhiata che si sono date mentre lei si prendeva il "comando", non sono così sicuro che la moglie lascerà fare e questo senso di impertinenza lo ha avuto quando ha chiesto a Gennaro di uccidere Patrizia e poi chissà, magari la vedremo con molti più poteri avendo capito più o meno il giochetto come fu per Patrizia a dire il vero.
Sangue blu ha perso tutto ma non è morto, attenzione, ergo tornerà anche lui più forte (se con Genny o meno lo scopriremo poi, di sicuro non con i confederati); dopo la morte di Ciro ha pagato anche lui a caro prezzo quel gesto, prevedibile.
Patrizia come personaggio non dava più molti sbocchi, è stata spremuta per bene, ora la chiave è un'altra, il magistrato o chi farà la guerra a Genny in via "ufficiale", questa cosa è relativamente nuova e può portare la trama in tantissime direzioni, da capire anche come verrà mantenuto lo status di boss perché come sempre qualcuno avrà malumori vari per rancori passati.
Quarta stagione assolutamente di livello, meglio della terza ma livello sempre molto alto considerando che a guardare la copertina della serie tra quelli lì è rimasto solo Gennaro, assurdo, neanche i Soprano si sarebbero potuti permettere così tante morti importanti senza perderci di brutto.


----------



## hiei87 (4 Maggio 2019)

Stagione di transizione, il che può far ben sperare, perchè il difetto di molte serie che vanno per le lunghe è quello di programmare di volta in volta, di stagione in stagione, facendosi condizionare da ascolti e preferenze del publico. 
Se nelle ultime stagioni si era arrivati a dei finali che sarebbero stati buoni come finali definitivi di serie, in questo caso restano molte cose aperte, su tutte l'entrata in scena di due personaggi nuovi, come O'Maestrale, fin qui nemmeno mostrato, e come il magistrato, che sarebbe la prima figura realmente positiva della serie (un po' lo Scialoja di Romanzo Criminale).
Resto dell'idea che queste serie il meglio lo abbia già dato (personalmente trovo realmente riuscita solo la 1° stagione), però i presupposti per avere ancora un prodotto interessante e godibile ci sono ancora.
In definitiva, 4° stagione volutamente sottotono, ma tutto sommato guardabile. Si spera di poterla rivalutare con l'evolversi degli eventi.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Aprile 2020)

Ho recuperato la terza stagione questa quarta ora mi manca l'ultima.. per me è semplicemente fantastica. Ogni puntata non sai mai come va a finire pieni di colpa di scena.. dico "ora quello schiatta ed invece schiatta un altro" a volte è proprio quello a schiattare. Altro che GOT.. Senza di Marzio pensavo che la quarta sarebbe stata meno bella, ed invece per me è anche meglio..

Ora mi manca l'ultimo episodio.


----------



## Lambro (22 Aprile 2020)

Bellissima serie me la sono sciroppata tutta assieme ,tutte le 4 stagioni in 2 mesi.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho recuperato la terza stagione questa quarta ora mi manca l'ultima.. per me è semplicemente fantastica. Ogni puntata non sai mai come va a finire pieni di colpa di scena.. dico "ora quello schiatta ed invece schiatta un altro" a volte è proprio quello a schiattare. Altro che GOT.. *Senza di Marzio* pensavo che la quarta sarebbe stata meno bella, ed invece per me è anche meglio..
> 
> Ora mi manca l'ultimo episodio.


Tanto ora lo hanno resuscitato...


----------



## Raryof (22 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tanto ora lo hanno resuscitato...



Sì ma le riprese sono state fermate.
Dovremo aspettare il 2021...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tanto ora lo hanno resuscitato...




Ti dirò che dopo aver visto il film su Ciro la cosa in se non mi è neanche dispiaciuta. Mi pareva una cacata fotonica, ma per quanto sia forzata la cosa, "l'immortale" è veramente bello come film e si lega in maniera decente a gomorra 4 alla fine. Mi auguro però che sia l'ultima forzatura 

Ma la quinta stagione quando esce?


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tanto ora lo hanno resuscitato...



??Nell'ultimo episodio torna? Non ho ancora visto l'ultimo...


----------



## fabri47 (22 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> ??Nell'ultimo episodio torna? Non ho ancora visto l'ultimo...


Si tratta di un avvenimento che è successo all'inizio del film spin-off L'immortale, pensavo già lo sapessi anche perchè questa cosa ha avuto molto risalto. Comunque non c'entra nulla con il finale della quarta stagione, quindi non ti ho spoilerato nulla  .


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Aprile 2020)

Where is myyy guoooldd ??? cit episodio di Londra.. Savastà che per tutto l'episodio fa finta di capire l'inglese


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Aprile 2020)

Per me la "resurrezione" è inaccettabile anche con lo spin off, a malincuore considero conclusa la serie con la stagione 4.


----------



## Raryof (22 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me la "resurrezione" è inaccettabile anche con lo spin off, a malincuore considero conclusa la serie con la stagione 4.



Io ricordo le bollicine... non è così inaccettabile (non ho visto il film quindi non saprei).
Poi dipende, ci sono personaggi che puoi sempre cavalcare e altri che durano giusto il tempo di morire.
Ed è proprio per questo motivo che la serie è di livello elevatissimo, se guardate le copertina di quelli lì sarà rimasto giusto appunto Genny eppure la serie non ha perso quasi nulla.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Aprile 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Io ricordo le bollicine... non è così inaccettabile (non ho visto il film quindi non saprei).
> Poi dipende, ci sono personaggi che puoi sempre cavalcare e altri che durano giusto il tempo di morire.
> Ed è proprio per questo motivo che la serie è di livello elevatissimo, se guardate le copertina di quelli lì sarà rimasto giusto appunto Genny eppure la serie non ha perso quasi nulla.



Lo spin off è carino in sé, ma il suo ritorno resta una forzatura commerciale terribile.
E' proprio il concetto di riportare indietro i personaggi che è un espediente narrativo che non sopporto in generale, soprattutto per serie come queste che fanno della drammaticità e dell'imprevedibilità della morte di personaggi importanti il loro cardine.
Va bene nei fantasy o nei film con i viaggi nel tempo, ma queste forzature in serie come Gomorra proprio non le digerisco.
Le bollicine secondo me non erano pensate, erano un dettaglio casuale nelle riprese. Sono tornati indietro nella decisione dopo aver visto i social che chiedevano a gran voce il ritorno dell'immortale.
Il finale della stagione 3 è coraggioso, fuori dai cliché, potentissimo. Per ragioni commerciali me l'hanno rovinato. 
Tra l'altro la stagione 4 è venuta bene comunque anche senza Ciro.

Vale per tutte le serie, per esempio anche in Game of Thrones che è la mia serie preferita di sempre, ma non mi piace la resurrezione di Jon Snow, anche se opera di una strega e di magia, perché va a rompere lo schema della sua imprevedibilità e dell'ineluttabilità del fato dei suoi personaggi. O come nel libro quando resuscitano Catelyn Stark vanificando in qualche modo l'impatto devastante del Red Wedding. Ringrazio ogni giorno che non mi hanno messo quella roba nella serie.
E parliamo di un fantasy, per quanto realistico. Figuriamoci quanto mi possa dare fastidio il ritorno di un personaggio in una serie come Gomorra a cui appena sparato un colpo ravvicinato al cuore, avevi appena creato un evento epico e memorabile per una serie Tv. Di fatto poi cancellandolo perché la gente non lo accettava.


----------



## Raryof (22 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lo spin off è carino in sé, ma il suo ritorno resta una forzatura commerciale terribile.
> E' proprio il concetto di riportare indietro i personaggi che è un espediente narrativo che non sopporto in generale, soprattutto per serie come queste che fanno della drammaticità e dell'imprevedibilità della morte di personaggi importanti il loro cardine.
> Va bene nei fantasy o nei film con i viaggi nel tempo, ma queste forzature in serie come Gomorra proprio non le digerisco.
> Le bollicine secondo me non erano pensate, erano un dettaglio casuale nelle riprese. Sono tornati indietro nella decisione dopo aver visto i social che chiedevano a gran voce il ritorno dell'immortale.
> ...



Sì è un discorso che ci può stare, però.... quando ho visto la casa di carta e Berlino "resuscitato" solo con i flashback (un personaggio fortissimo, forse pure più del Professore) non ho potuto fare a meno di pensare quanto bene avrebbe fatto avere un Berlino ancora vivo.. ecco, da quel punto di vista il ritorno di Ciro a me non dispiace per niente, è un personaggio che può essere cavalcato, non secondario e probabilmente difficilmente "morirà" ancora, come lo stesso Genny, appunto.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si tratta di un avvenimento che è successo all'inizio del film spin-off L'immortale, pensavo già lo sapessi anche perchè questa cosa ha avuto molto risalto. Comunque non c'entra nulla con il finale della quarta stagione, quindi non ti ho spoilerato nulla  .



Grazie ora recupero quel film.. su gomorra mi ero fermato alla prime due stagioni.

Comunque ho visto anche l'ultimo episodio. Allora un poco scontato rispetto ai vari colpi di scena, ma alla fine sono riusciti ad uscirne fuori con un capolavoro.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ragà l'ultima scena è da urlo per me. Gennaro Savastano che va dove? Sottoterra, in una caverna. Lui che per quasi tutte le stagioni se ne stava negli appartamenti... lui che voleva fare il più grande progetto ovvero l'aereoporto che simboleggia in qualche modo il stare "su". Ed ora è "costretto" a tornare "giù" dentro terra come se dovesse veramente rimanere con i piedi per terra, come se quel posto è impossibile da lasciare. Inoltre quella specie di caverna simboleggia anche la fine di suo padre che per una intera stagione doveva nascondersi sotto terra. Come se il destino di Gennaro fosse ormai legato a quello del padre. Il punto di non-ritorno è stato chiaramente quando stava per coprire la cicatrice, era li pronto a fare un'operazione e li poi decide di non farlo. Per me è il momento chiave, che Gennaro sarebbe tornato a quello di prima. 
Inoltre la serie si focalizza su qualcosa che vale più della droga o dei soldi, alla fine di soldi non vediamo tanto. E' come se fossero tutti legati a quel posto, un posto circondato da totale caos. Pace che non durano, figli che ammazzano padri, padri che ammazzano figli, si vede anche bambini uccisi, donne incinte uccise.. tutto il concetto di famiglia che alla fine è inutile. Uno spazio completamente caotico anarchico. Un ambiente animalesco dove alla fine a vincere è il più forte.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Grazie ora recupero quel film.. su gomorra mi ero fermato alla prime due stagioni.
> 
> Comunque ho visto anche l'ultimo episodio. Allora un poco scontato rispetto ai vari colpi di scena, ma alla fine sono riusciti ad uscirne fuori con un capolavoro.
> 
> ...



Già, anche per questo considero il finale della quarta quasi un finale di serie... la scena è estremamente simbolica e densa di significati.
Prima che la serie scada nel commerciale e nel patetico, per me andrebbe anche bene chiudere così.


----------



## zamp2010 (23 Aprile 2020)

Ciro Di Mario = Gomorra la Serie 
Adesso me ne sbatto le palle di guardare


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Novembre 2021)

@admin Segnalo che da oggi sono disponibili on demand i primi 2 episodi di gomorra 5


----------

